# Campsite fully booked when loads of pitches vacant



## 100127 (Jul 20, 2006)

Popped into Carlton Miniott Park caravan site last night to ask if there was a pitch for the night. A rather obnoxious person said "fully booked". When asked about the loads of vacant pitches, answer Fully booked. " Okay" I said, thanks for your help. Then it dawned on me, there were only caravans on the site and no motorhomes. I would have gone to the Dog and Gun pub but that is being sold, so went to The Range, a cl just down the road.
Rant over, now at home. Roll on 26th when on the shuttle for our trip to France and Germany.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

oo-ar, we don't like those new fangled things here y'know.......


----------



## bigcats30 (Aug 13, 2012)

Even their website doesn't mention motorhomes etc at all...just caravans (and non motorised boats) so I guess they hate things with engines.

Infact if you look through their photos not one can you see a MH in.


----------



## camallison (Jul 15, 2009)

Well, you missed the chance of a lifetime - you were less than half an hour drive from the Fruitcake rally at Croft. According to reports, you missed BarryD and co imitating a dog being neutered without anaesthetic. All for £5 a night plus £1 insurance.

Colin


----------



## sqeek (Nov 25, 2007)

Agree, truly weird.
None of the reviews are from motorhomes. 
Don't think there heart is in the touring market.


----------



## p-c (Oct 27, 2007)

Hi
Why not post a review to save motorhomer's wasting their time.
http://www.ukcampsite.co.uk/sites/reviews.asp?revid=4768
p-c


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

look at picture 1 in the gallery

http://www.carltonminiottpark.co.uk/gallery.html

height barrier as well as lifting access barrier! So they just don't take motorhomes! :twisted:


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

I have sent them an e-mail asking about access, barriers and whether a motorhome would be accepted - so the answer will be interesting....

Admittedly the chances of us visiting are not as high as the apparent height barrier but I thought we might as well ask.....

I will let you know if/when I get an answer...... :lol:

Dave


----------



## camallison (Jul 15, 2009)

At the bottom of the home page is this:

"2014 summer season, permanently reserved sites avaliable BOOK NOW, and reserve your pitch on our beautiful campsite in the heart of North Yorkshire"

So that is possibly why they were all fully booked up - he could have been a little more informative though.

Colin


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Penquin said:


> I have sent them an e-mail asking about access, barriers and whether a motorhome would be accepted - so the answer will be interesting....
> 
> Admittedly the chances of us visiting are not as high as the apparent height barrier but I thought we might as well ask.....
> 
> ...


And if they say they don't take motorhomes, then you should suggest that they tell the CCC, because in their listing it says they do! :?


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

> And if they say they don't take motorhomes, then you should suggest that they tell the CCC, because in their listing it says they do! :?


Quite right Mike, they do list M/Hs as accepted.

Why not send a review to the C&CC?

http://www.campingandcaravanningclub.co.uk/campsites/uk/northyorkshire/thirsk/carltonminiottpark


----------



## camallison (Jul 15, 2009)

People, I don't think it is as simple as not accepting motorhomes, please read my response http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-2052321.html#2052321

Colin


----------



## selstrom (May 23, 2005)

It appears to be run as 2 sites one seasonal and a separate "Touring" site as detailed here http://www.carltonminiottpark.co.uk/touring-prices.html.

No mention of touring on main site, very bad design.


----------

